# What do you like to run? Peek inside



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

What do you like most on-road / off-road and 1/8 - 1/10 - 1/12 - 1/18 scale electric or nitro?

I personally like 1/12 scale on-road and 1/10 touring car - electric of course. Gotta be on your toes, thinking ahead and very in tune with your car and electronics.

The only thing I have not raced is nitro 1/10 and 1/8 scale but might try it sometime - especially on-road!

Post what you like and why.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

1st: 1/10 Electric Touring. Why-Close racing, realistic cars, most difficult to tune.

2nd: 1/10 Mod Electric Truck. Why-Extremely fast, very nimble , and very durable

3rd: 1/10 Nitro Truck. Why-Too much power, durable, and very dirty.

I want to try 1/8th on-road, but no one races in the South.


----------



## Cooter (Jul 21, 2003)

My son and I run 1/8 scale nitro off road buggies all summer we love running on the ragged edge to get all the speed we can squeeze out of the dirt, all winter we run 1/10 scale touring sedans on carpet and when we just want to go out and bash around summer or winter and have some fun my daughter joins in and we get out the trio of t-maxx's and go out and run till its dark or we run out of fuel or spare parts which ever comes first  :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

1/10th Electric Off road. Truck, buggy, 4wd, don't matter. Gotta love the "roost"


----------



## Justin_29 (Jan 25, 2004)

I run carpet oval, carpet on-road, and carpet off-road, and dirt off-road<(When I get to an off-road dirt track), But taht's basically just some of the examples of what we race at our track!

Thanks!

Justin #29
JDM RC Racing
www.geocities.com/cornwallrc


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

I run 12th and touring, helicopters and planes, no time for anything else!


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

1/10 electric offroad truck dirt and carpet.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

1/10th off road truck, bashing. just for the FUN OF IT!

have tried legends,truck off and on road. like those alot 

Just wish i had somewhere to run around here tho! our club shut down but the tracks still there, sooo...


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

also do mini T's now guess i found a bit more time


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

1/18 pan cars. They're cheap, they don't break often, and the guys racing them are (mostly) not too serious about it. Even those who are serious (mostly) accept even a driver as inept as I am.


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

like? 1/10 electric monster trucks. roosts of dirt, gravel, etc, with the go-anywhere style of a MT. electric because of the torque and my dad wont let me mess with nitro 

love? DRIFTING! 1/10 electric. gimme some pavement and I'll be going sideways in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

1/10 & 1/12 carpet oval, because you have to have everything perfect & drive the right line to be fast all the time. I like to think of myself as a perfectionest & oval racing keeps me on my toes.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

1/8th Gas Buggy - there's just something about the sound and smell of a nitro motor, plus all that power


----------



## BrentP (Mar 1, 2002)

mattyk6 said:


> 1/8th Gas Buggy - there's just something about the sound and smell of a nitro motor, plus all that power


That smell does get me going sometimes. I was out watching some people practice on our off-road track the other day & there is just something about that smell that sets me off. It's probably from my days of racing big cars, I loved to fire the race car up just to smell it burn that high octane racing fuel.

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports


----------



## rctazmanmc (Oct 8, 2001)

Nothing compares to standing on the starting line and smeeling funny car nitro running - smells good but burns the eyes a little


----------

